# best peptide for fat burning



## benjamin5 (Nov 3, 2011)

hi any experiance on peptides for fat burning and at what dose thanks


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Ephedrin, cytomel, synthroid


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

dr gonzo said:


> Ephedrin, cytomel, synthroid


you maay have a reading problem


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dr gonzo said:


> Ephedrin, cytomel, synthroid


Although good fat burners these are not peptides mate.

Any combination of GHRP and GHRH at saturation dose will help with fat burning but they are not miracle fat burners......


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Although good fat burners these are not peptides mate.
> 
> Any combination of GHRP and GHRH at saturation dose will help with fat burning but they are not miracle fat burners......


Paul, What is saturation dose ? Was gonna run ghrp 2 and mod grf for approx 6 months at 100mgsx 4 each day...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Grim Reaper said:


> Paul, What is saturation dose ? Was gonna run ghrp 2 and mod grf for approx 6 months at 100mgsx 4 each day...


For GHRP-6 it is 1mcg per kg, GHRP-2 is slightly less at approx .8mcg per kg IPAM is the same as GHRP-6........ You can use more GHrH but 100mcg is standard dose......


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Have you considered Hgh-frag ?for spot removing fat ..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> Have you considered Hgh-frag ?for spot removing fat ..


GH Frag is not as good as many think mate, if used properly it can be usefull but really only if you are dieting properly, it should be taken in a fated state and multiple times a day.

Dat did a trial and found benefit from using 250-450mcg 4-5 times a day, many have used it and got nothing as they have used it at a lower dose and only once or twice through the day...


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Very true i have found that the only time i can say it has worked is when fasted in the morning pre 30min cardio dosed at 500mcg it worked well low carb dieting ..I dident find it as effective during the day even though fasted so would rather use ghrp's during the day and Frag in the morning ...Great combo if like you say dieting properly..


----------

